# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  LOffice amricain des brevets publie un rejet non dfinitif de la demande de brevet de Google

## Coriolan

*Google cherche  breveter l'application de compression vido de l'Asymetric Numeral Systems*
*Une dmarche qui n'a pas plu  l'inventeur de la mthode*

LAsymetrical Numerical Systems (ANS) est une famille des mthodes de codage entropique qui est en train de prendre le dessus actuellement sur le codage de Huffman et le codage arithmtique dans les compresseurs de donnes utiliss notamment par les gants comme Apple, Facebook et Google. La particularit de ce codage est sa vitesse poustouflante, il combine des caractristiques du codage arithmtique et le codage de Huffman pour tre 30 fois plus rapide. En raison de cela, ANS est utilis dans le compresseur Zstandard de Facebook, le compresseur LZFSE dApple et le compresseur Draco 3D de Google. Les tests de Benchmark montrent que le codage arithmtique le plus rapide a une vitesse de dcodage de l'ordre de 50 Mo/s contre 1500 Mo/s pour lANS. LANS bat galement le codage de Huffman, dont limplmentation standard zlibh de gzip a une vitesse de 300 Mo/s.    

LANS a t introduit par Jarosław (Jarek) Duda en tant que mthode ouverte, le but tant dviter le mme sort que le codage arithmtique, dont ladoption a t bloque pendant plusieurs annes  cause des brevets. Cependant, certains acteurs essaient dsormais de breveter des applications basiques de lANS, y compris Google pour le compresseur vido AV1.  

Pour simplifier, cette solution mathmatique va acclrer de faon significative lencodage dinformations numriques. Son inventeur la introduite au public pour que tout le monde puisse en bnficier gratuitement. ANS est probablement lune des plus grandes inventions dans la compression de donnes depuis les 20 dernires annes, mais Google cherche  breveter cette technologie pour quils puissent lutiliser spcifiquement pour les codecs vido. 

 Une belle faon de remercier un pauvre acadmique de la part dune firme de plusieurs milliards de dollars qui prne le "Don't be evil", qui exploite son [Jarek] travail gratuitement et qui les a aids [Jarek] durant les trois dernires annes  a crit Jarek dans un forum.   un moment donn, ils mont donn lespoir dune collaboration avec mon universit, puis silence radio probablement en raison de cette dmarche de brevet. 

Selon Jarek, si jamais ce brevet gnral est donn  Google, les gens auront peur dutiliser ANS pour la compression image et vido durant les 20 prochaines annes, ce qui va la paralyser comme il a t le cas avec le codage arithmtique.

Bien que linventeur dANS soit furieux de la dcision de Google, certains pensent que lentreprise cherche surtout  se prmunir contre les patents trolls, surtout que le gant de la recherche est connu pour avoir largement contribu  AV1. De plus, Google na jamais eu recours  des brevets pour affecter ou tuer la comptition.

Une meilleure compression de vidos veut dire une vitesse de chargement plus rapide et donc les gens regarderont plus de contenu (et donc plus dannonces publicitaires). Google ne peut donc quencourager ladoption de cette technologie.

Cette histoire relance le dbat encore une fois sur lefficacit du systme de brevets, certains appellent  labolir une fois pour toutes en raison des rpercussions ngatives des brevets sur lindustrie. Tandis que dautres pensent que les brevets sont bnfiques, seulement ils ne sont pas adapts  tout ce que les gens brevettent aujourdhui, comme les algorithmes, les solutions logicielles et mme lADN.

Source : encode.ru - cbloom rants

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les brevets de logiciels impactent ngativement l'innovation ?

----------


## Dhafer1

Il me semble que les dcouvertes mathmatiques ou bien les algorithmes ne sont pas brevetable, ni dans l'UE ni aux USA. Comment se fait-il que Google peut brevet un algorithme de compression (qui n'utilise pas un hardware spcifique qui lui est:  brevetable) ?

----------


## pierre-y

Comment a supprimer les brevets? Supprimer tout les brevets ou proposer une nouvelle faon de faire?

----------


## dourouc05

> Il me semble que les dcouvertes mathmatiques ou bien les algorithmes ne sont pas brevetable, ni dans l'UE ni aux USA. Comment se fait-il que Google peut brevet un algorithme de compression (qui n'utilise pas un hardware spcifique qui lui est:  brevetable) ?


Pas mal d'algorithmes et de techniques sont brevetables aux US, par exemple une technique de rendu de Doom 3 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Id_Tech_4). En Europe, il faut que le logiciel soit coupl avec du matriel pour tre brevetable (avoir une existence matrielle), si mes souvenirs sont exacts.

----------


## Xanadu

> En Europe, il faut que le logiciel soit coupl avec du matriel pour tre brevetable (avoir une existence matrielle), si mes souvenirs sont exacts.


C'est faux. Tu ne peux pas breveter du logiciel, mais tu peux breveter une mthode, donc en particulier une mthode de compression, de rendu, ou de n'importe quoi. Le brevet peut alors couvrir une implmentation logicielle (ou matrielle) de cette mthode, en tant qu'utilisation pratique. Le logiciel n'est vu que comme un container, ce qui est protg, c'est la mthode.

----------


## Jipt

> Une meilleure compression de vidos veut dire une vitesse de chargement plus rapide et donc les gens regarderont plus de contenu (*et donc plus dannonces publicitaires*). Google ne peut donc quencourager ladoption de cette technologie.


Mais juste dans leurs rves, bon sang !

Ils ne le savent pas, chez Google, que a les fait ch13r, les gens, de se taper les pubs, et qu'ils n'attendent qu'une chose, c'est que la vido qu'ils ont choisie de regarder veuille bien commencer, avec bien sr un effet de rejet des sponsors des pubs passes, donc l'inverse de l'effet escompt.

Quels boulets !

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

 Il est urgent que l'inventeur de ce format ragisse est en face en format libre et ouvert open source  comme le FLAC ou le ogg.

  Cet inventeur a raison. Google est tout simplement malhonnte en procdant de la sorte .   Google veux voler  une bonne ide il est urgent de sauver ce format  en faisons un format ouvert  qui appartiendrait  une association et qui donc ne serait pas brevetable.

   Qui veut en faire de ce format un format ouvert et libre qui appartiennent  une association  ?

  Que pensez-vous  ?

 Salutations

----------


## singman

Il y a vraiment des gens qui parlent avant de rflchir. Pourtant tout est donn dans l'article.
Google n'a jamais utilis ses brevets pour les imposer aux autres. Google utilisent ses brevets pour ne pas se faire attaquer, c'est un moyen de defense.

Jarek est un pauvre bisounours qui ne comprend pas le monde dans lequel il vit. Oui Google veut breveter l'ANS car s'il ne le fait pas, d'autres le feront a sa place.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

 Un moyen de dfense non   C'est un moyen de bloquer ce format est de se l'approprier et donc de s'approprier un travail qui n'ont pas fait   Cette manire de faire me semble injuste .   Le faite que d'autres socits peuvent brevet ce format   la place de Google  une chose et dans ce cas l Google a raison mais  ils agissent selon moi de manire malhonnte en  de brevetetant un format qui pourrait tre un format ouvert 

 Pour moi, un format c'est mieux si il est ouvert car on pourra en coller des vidos sur le long terme et a sera bien pour l'archivage  des donnes on se rassure que dans disant on pourra trouver des encodeurs dans ce format sans problme .

 Je pense que le crateur de ce format voudrais que ce format reste ouvert et moi aussi 

 Que ce soit Google Apple ou un autre le faite de profiter ce format est incorrect.  Ce format devrait rester ouvert. Si ce format reste ouvert c'est beaucoup plus honnte que si il est brevet car si il est brevet c'est qu'il est vol  son crateur  et il sera beaucoup plus difficile pour les dveloppeurs de l'appeler monter car il faudra payer des redevances   ce qui pourrait dveloppeurs indpendants ne sera peut-tre pas possible 

 Qui d'entre vous voudrais que ce format reste ouvert ? 

 Que pensez-vous ? 

 Meilleures salutations

----------


## Zuthos

Pour ma part, je suis pour une suppression des brevets.

Ces derniers tue linnovation et fragilise les entreprises novatrices.

----------


## tarassboulba

Il n'y a pas 36 faons de procder pour atteindre l'objectif que prtend vouloir atteindre ggggle avec un brevet cens les protger:
affilier le dtenteur du brevet  une association ou fondation dont l'objectif et les statuts inclus l'obligation de licence sans contrepartie des brevets qu'elle dtient. 
Il me semble que c'est simple et sans bavure.
Aprs on est libre de penser ce que l'on veut de la "politique" de brevets aux states.
A mon sens le terme brevet est malvenus pour beaucoup de son usage la-bas.
Il me semble que dans bien des cas il s'agit plus d'une licence d'exclusivit que de brevet.
Le ncessit dinventivit et de nouveaut dans le domaine en question me semble plus que permissive, d'o l'industrie des patents trolls.

----------


## Battant

> Pour ma part, je suis pour une suppression des brevets.
> 
> Ces derniers tue linnovation et fragilise les entreprises novatrices.


 Bonjour, 

 Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec vous alors  faisons-nous encourageront le libre et les formats ouverts 

   Il faudrait mettre  ce format le mme statut que les formats ouverts.

 Dites-moi, comment s'en protger les formats ouverts  quel est leur statut ?

 S'il s'agit d'une licence telles que le GPL par exemple mettons la mme pour le format en question .

 J'ai toutefois remarqu que il y avait une association ou une fondation derrire un logiciel libre

 Est-ce que c'est la mme chose pour un format ouvert  ?

 S'il faut une fondation ou une association pour protger ce format il est urgent que les dveloppeurs et d'autres personnes en crer une 

 Merci pour les renseignements 

 Meilleures salutations




> Il n'y a pas 36 faons de procder pour atteindre l'objectif que prtend vouloir atteindre ggggle avec un brevet cens les protger:
> affilier le dtenteur du brevet  une association ou fondation dont l'objectif et les statuts inclus l'obligation de licence sans contrepartie des brevets qu'elle dtient. 
> Il me semble que c'est simple et sans bavure.
> Aprs on est libre de penser ce que l'on veut de la "politique" de brevets aux states.
> A mon sens le terme brevet est malvenus pour beaucoup de son usage la-bas.
> Il me semble que dans bien des cas il s'agit plus d'une licence d'exclusivit que de brevet.
> Le ncessit dinventivit et de nouveaut dans le domaine en question me semble plus que permissive, d'o l'industrie des patents trolls.


 Bonjour, 

 Vous avez raison il s'agit plutt d'une licence d'exclusivit   Dans Google cherche une seule chose rcuprer l'argent des licences l'utilisation de ce format.  Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, pour les dveloppeurs indpendants cela est vraiment nouvelle car ils  ne pourront pas se payer ses licences et donc ils choisiront un autre format

 Qui vote pour que cela reste un format ouvert  ?

 Salutations

----------


## Axel Mattauch

Un brevet couvre une invention, c'est  dire quelque chose qui n'tait pas connu avant le dpt du brevet.
Ce qui ne s'applique pas au cas de lANS qui a t introduit par Jarosław (Jarek) Duda en tant que mthode ouverte. Pourvu que cette mthode aie t rendue publique? 
Si Jarek a travaill en sous-marin avec GOOGLE, et n'a fait aucune communication, il s'est fait doubler par GOOGLE, qui au mieux le citera dans les inventeurs.
Mais le libre usage par une licence ouverte est gch.

----------


## jgdaprem

Si la mthode est librement trouvable sur divers supports, magazines scientifiques ou publications diverses... tant donn l'tat de l'art antrieur, ce n'est plus brevetable puisque pas nouveau ...  mon humble avis ...

----------


## Francois_C

> Une belle faon de remercier un pauvre acadmique de la part dune firme de plusieurs milliards de dollars qui prne le "Don't be evil"


Attention  Google Translate quand mme : en franais, on dit "un pauvre universitaire". Et en anglais on crit "asymmetric" avec deux m.

Je suis en gnral trs hostile  Google, mais a m'tonne un peu que, alors que le codec VP9 de Google est ouvert et gratuit, ils cherchent  faire breveter un algorithme notoirement public.

----------


## Axel Mattauch

> Si la mthode est librement trouvable sur divers supports, magazines scientifiques ou publications diverses... tant donn l'tat de l'art antrieur, ce n'est plus brevetable puisque pas nouveau ...  mon humble avis ...


Selon toute apparence, il y a au moins cet article de Jarek Duda  , publi dbut 2014.

Par ailleurs cette page dclare:
"The first demonstration of ANS coder was published by author at Wolfram in March 2008 that means it is not likely that this method will ever be patented because time for filing patent is running out and author confirmed several times that he has no intent to patent this method."

GOOGLE a dpos une demande de brevet en *2016*. En premire lecture le brevet prtend  une _amlioration_ de l'ANS, ce qui signifierait que seules ces _amliorations_ seraient couvertes par le brevet?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'universit Jagiellonian o enseigne le professeur qui a introduit lAsymetrical Numerical Systems (ANS),*
*s'oppose au dpt de brevet de Google  * 

LAsymetrical Numerical Systems (ANS) est une famille des mthodes de codage entropique qui est en train de prendre le dessus actuellement sur le codage de Huffman et le codage arithmtique dans les compresseurs de donnes utiliss notamment par les gants comme Apple, Facebook et Google. 

La particularit de ce codage est sa vitesse poustouflante, il combine des caractristiques du codage arithmtique et le codage de Huffman pour tre 30 fois plus rapide. En raison de cela, ANS est utilis dans le compresseur Zstandard de Facebook, le compresseur LZFSE dApple et le compresseur Draco 3D de Google. 

Les tests de Benchmark montrent que le codage arithmtique le plus rapide a une vitesse de dcodage de l'ordre de 50 Mo/s contre 1500 Mo/s pour lANS. LANS bat galement le codage de Huffman, dont limplmentation standard zlibh de gzip a une vitesse de 300 Mo/s. 

LANS a t introduit par Jarosław (Jarek) Duda, un professeur  la facult de mathmatiques et d'informatique de l'Universit Jagiellonian  Cracovie (Pologne), en tant que mthode ouverte, le but tant dviter le mme sort que le codage arithmtique, dont ladoption a t bloque pendant plusieurs annes  cause des brevets. Cependant, certains acteurs essaient dsormais de breveter des applications basiques de lANS, y compris Google pour le compresseur vido AV1. 

 Une belle faon de remercier un pauvre acadmique de la part dune firme de plusieurs milliards de dollars qui prne le "Don't be evil", qui exploite son [Jarek] travail gratuitement et qui les a aids [Jarek] durant les trois dernires annes  a crit Jarek dans un forum.   un moment donn, ils mont donn lespoir dune collaboration avec mon universit, puis silence radio probablement en raison de cette dmarche de brevet. 

Selon Jarek, si jamais ce brevet gnral est donn  Google, les gens auront peur dutiliser ANS pour la compression image et vido durant les 20 prochaines annes, ce qui va la paralyser comme il a t le cas avec le codage arithmtique.

Bien que linventeur dANS soit furieux de la dcision de Google, certains pensent que lentreprise cherche surtout  se prmunir contre les patents trolls, surtout que le gant de la recherche est connu pour avoir largement contribu  AV1

De son ct, l'Universit Jagiellonian a lintention dexiger le retrait de la demande de brevet dpose par Google aux tats-Unis :  Nous comprenons l'intention originale et idaliste de notre employ (...) qui voulait que la mthode de codage ANS reste accessible au public gratuitement. Par consquent, le dpt de la demande de brevet auprs du bureau amricain des brevets sans le consentement pralable du Dr Duda peut tre considr comme controvers  la fois en termes commerciaux et thiques , a fait valoir Adrian Ochalik, porte-parole de luniversit.  Nous demanderons le retrait de la demande de brevet par Google, tout comme l'auteur du code, nous n'aimerons pas que l'accs soit limit par tous les moyens.   

LEPO (European Patent Office, loffice europen des brevets) a donn son avis en tant quISA (Internal Searching Authority) sur le sujet. Dans son avis provisionnel, loffice a dclar que  L'objet de la revendication ne comporte pas d'activit inventive au sens de larticle 33(1) et (3) PCT.  

En 2016, une tentative pour breveter de la solution de Duda a galement t faite en Grande-Bretagne, mais le tribunal britannique a statu qu'un contenu en ligne gratuit ne pouvait pas faire l'objet d'une procdure de brevet.

Source : Office europen des brevets, annonce de l'universit en Pologne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## jgdaprem

> GOOGLE a dpos une demande de brevet en *2016*.
> En premire lecture le brevet prtend  une _amlioration_ de l'ANS, ce qui signifierait que seules ces _amliorations_ seraient couvertes par le brevet?


Je ne pense pas ... ce n'est pas parce que vous amliorez une chose que vous dtiendrez systmatiquement un brevet sur cette chose ou ses amliorations (ajoutez une aile  un avion... a reste un avion ...)

Comme dit plus loin, l'OEB a bien fait son job en dtectant qu'il n'y avait pas de nouveaut puisque dj publi avant la demande de brevet ... bravo !

Le mieux, pour garder libre de droits une invention, c'est de la rendre publique ... sur divers magazines scientifiques, ou par l'intermdiaire de prestataires
par exemple http://www.researchdisclosure.com/

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Google peut-il breveter sa technique de compression de vido base sur l'ANS ?*
*Jarek Duda trouve marginal le travail supplmentaire effectu par Google*

*Qu'est-ce que l'Asymmetric numeral systems (ANS) ?*

Trs largement utilise, la compression de donnes est une opration de codage ncessaire pour rduire la taille de transmission ou de stockage des donnes. Cette opration informatique consiste  transformer une suite de bits donne en une suite de bits plus courte pouvant restituer les mmes informations, ou des informations voisines, en utilisant un algorithme de dcompression. Il existe donc deux grandes familles d'algorithmes de compression : les algorithmes de compression sans perte qui restituent aprs dcompression une suite de bits strictement identique  l'originale. Et les algorithmes de compression avec perte qui restituent une suite de bits qui est plus ou moins voisine de l'originale selon la qualit dsire. Les premiers sont donc utiliss pour les archives, les fichiers excutables ou les textes, alors que les derniers sont utiles pour les images, le son et la vido.

Pour la compression de donnes sans perte, on distingue principalement le codage entropique (codage de Huffman et codage arithmtique principalement) et le codage algorithmique. Le codage arithmtique permet une compression quivalente ou meilleure (selon le cas)  celle du codage de Huffman, mais il ne fut que peu utilis, car son implmentation tait trop complexe, et donc coteuse en termes de calcul. C'est l que l'ANS entre en jeu. 

L'Asymmetric numeral systems (ANS) est une famille de mthodes de codage entropique introduite par Jarek Duda, un chercheur de l'Universit Jagellonne, et qui est utilise dans la compression des donnes depuis 2014 en raison de l'amlioration des performances par rapport aux mthodes prcdemment utilises. L'ANS combine le taux de compression du codage arithmtique avec un cot de traitement similaire  celui du codage Huffman.

Avec ces avantages, l'ANS a t rapidement adopt par les entreprises de la technologie. Il a par exemple t utilis dans l'algorithme de compression ZStandard de Facebook. Apple l'a galement incorpor dans son algorithme de compression LZFSE. Google en a fait de mme, en utilisant cette technique non seulement dans sa bibliothque Draco de compression de graphiques 3D, mais encore pour son format d'image pour le Web appel Pik. Tout cela a t possible parce que Jarek Duda a dcid de mettre son travail dans le domaine public.

Mais comme nous l'avons rapport il y a un an maintenant, Google cherche  breveter une mthode de compression vido base sur l'ANS, ce qui a rendu furieux le chercheur de l'Universit Jagellonne.  Une belle faon de remercier un pauvre universitaire de la part dune firme de plusieurs milliards de dollars qui prne le "Don't be evil" , disait Jarek Duda. Il critique Google pour avoir exploit son travail gratuitement et bnfici de son aide pour enfin vouloir breveter ce qu'il considre comme son travail.   un moment donn, ils mont donn lespoir dune collaboration avec mon universit, puis silence radio probablement en raison de cette dmarche de brevet , avait-il dclar. Selon Jarek, si jamais ce brevet est accord  Google, les gens auront peur dutiliser l'ANS pour la compression d'image et vido durant les 20 prochaines annes, ce qui pourrait paralyser la mthode comme cela a t le cas avec le codage arithmtique.

*Les versions des deux parties et ce que pense l'Office europen des brevets*

Ce que Google veut breveter, c'est l'utilisation de la mthode ANS pour la compression vido. La question est donc de savoir si le travail supplmentaire de Google est assez significatif pour qu'on puisse le considrer comme une invention. De l'avis de Google, oui. La firme de Mountain View rejette l'ide selon laquelle elle serait en train de tenter de breveter le travail de Jarek Duda. Un porte-parole de l'entreprise aurait en effet soutenu que l'universitaire a juste propos un concept thorique qui n'est pas directement brevetable, alors que ses avocats cherchent  breveter une application spcifique de cette thorie qui reflte le travail supplmentaire des ingnieurs de Google.


Bien videmment, Jarek Duda n'est pas de cet avis. Le chercheur estime pour sa part que cette  invention  de Google n'est qu'une simple application de l'ANS  un pipeline de dcodage vido conventionnel. Cette affirmation se baserait sur le fait que la compression d'images et de vidos fonctionne fondamentalement de la mme manire que la compression de texte. Si c'est le cas, alors les algorithmes ANS pourraient tre utiliss pour coder des donnes d'image  partir d'une vido aussi facilement qu'une chane de symboles alphanumriques.

Les schmas de compression vido les plus efficaces reprsentent les trames vido en tant que blocs de pixels et utilisent des transformations mathmatiques pour reprsenter ces blocs en utilisant des symboles qui peuvent tre compresss efficacement. La seule innovation significative de Google, selon Duda, serait l'utilisation de l'ANS pour coder ces symboles. 

Mais Duda va plus loin en expliquant qu'il avait mme suggr la technique exacte que Google essaie de breveter dans un change en 2014 avec des ingnieurs de l'entreprise. On peut voir d'ailleurs dans une discussion Google Groupes que Jarek Duda proposait d'changer avec Google sur ce sujet :  Je voudrais proposer une discussion sur la possibilit dappliquer [l'ANS] dans la compression vido comme VP9 - il devrait tre plus de 10 fois plus rapide que le codage arithmtique, offrant un taux de compression similaire , avait-il crit.

En se basant sur tout cela, le chercheur estime que le travail de Google n'est pas une innovation en soi ; un avis partag par l'Office europen des brevets (OEB). Dans une dcision prliminaire rendue en fvrier, l'OEB rfute le fait que le travail de Google soit une  invention . L'Office europen des brevets estime en effet que les informations fournies par Duda dans la discussion de 2014 cite  permettraient  une personne qualifie de raliser [ce qu'a fait Google] sans avoir  appliquer des comptences cratives. 

Jarek Duda veut que Google le reconnaisse comme l'inventeur original et garantisse de manire lgale que le brevet soit disponible pour tous, ou mieux encore, renonce  breveter l'utilisation de l'ANS pour la compression vido. Google est donc mal parti pour se voir accorder le brevet, mais ce n'est pas encore la dcision finale de l'OEB. Et une dcision est galement attendue du ct de l'USPTO, l'office amricain des brevets.

 ::fleche::  Discussion Google Groupes sur l'ANS (2014), Dcision prliminaire de l'Office europen des brevets

Source

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette situation ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, doit-on breveter des inventions bases sur des technologies ouvertes ?
 ::fleche::  La compression d'images et de vidos fonctionne-t-elle fondamentalement de la mme manire que la compression de texte pour qu'on rejette la demande de brevet de Google ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pour la premire fois, Google perd un de ses 36 000 brevets pour une  interfrence , ce qui pourrait lui coter son Project Loon
 ::fleche::  L'universit Jagiellonian o enseigne le professeur qui a introduit l'Asymetrical Numerical Systems (ANS) s'oppose au dpt de brevet de Google
 ::fleche::  Google cherche  breveter l'application de compression vido de l'Asymetric Numeral Systems, une dmarche qui n'a pas plu  l'inventeur de la mthode
 ::fleche::  Apple condamn  verser plus d'un demi-milliard de dollars  la socit VirtnetX par la justice amricaine, pour violation de brevets
 ::fleche::  BlackBerry intente une action en justice contre Facebook, le rseau social et ses filiales WhatsApp et Instagram auraient viol ses brevets

----------


## SimonKenoby

Que pensez-vous de cette situation ? D'aprs vous, doit-on breveter des inventions bases sur des technologies ouvertes ?

Ce que je vais dire est sujet a caution, car c'est une souvenir d'un cour de droit informatique que j'ai eu, mais il me semble que la loi europenne ne permet que le brevet d'un logiciel, c'est a dire son code source. En ce qui concerne les codes c'est le droit d'auteur qui s'applique, c'est a dire que Google ne peut pas breveter une ide ou un algorithme, seulement le code l'implmentant, et donc n'importe qui pourrait r implmenter cet algorithme a sa faon et ce ne serrait pas considr comme du plagiat. 

Je dis tout cela de mmoire, d'un cour qui ne m'inspirait pas vraiment, donc trs fortement sujet a caution.

----------


## Invit

C'est bien la cas, les 2 premires choses qu'on apprend c'est qu'une formule mathmatique c'est que le brevet logiciel n'a pas lieu (en europe) et que le reverse engineering est totalement lgale mme si les diteurs tentent de faire passer le message contraire.

----------


## Xanadu

> Ce que je vais dire est sujet a caution, car c'est une souvenir d'un cour de droit informatique que j'ai eu, mais il me semble que la loi europenne ne permet que le brevet d'un logiciel, c'est a dire son code source. En ce qui concerne les codes c'est le droit d'auteur qui s'applique, c'est a dire que Google ne peut pas breveter une ide ou un algorithme, seulement le code l'implmentant, et donc n'importe qui pourrait r implmenter cet algorithme a sa faon et ce ne serrait pas considr comme du plagiat. 
> 
> Je dis tout cela de mmoire, d'un cour qui ne m'inspirait pas vraiment, donc trs fortement sujet a caution.


c'est l'inverse ! on peut breveter une mthode/algorithme si tu peux prouver que tu en as fait une ralisation (matrielle ou logicielle). On ne peut pas breveter une ide, ni du logiciel (en europe).
si tu r-implmente la mthode, c'est soumis au brevet.
Pour le code source, c'est bien le droit d'auteur qui s'applique.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*LEFF dclare que Google doit abandonner sa demande de brevet dune technique de compression base sur lANS*
*Aprs la note de rejet de lUSPTO*

Le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (USPTO) met un avis de rejet dune demande dpose par la firme de Mountain View. La mesure concerne une technique de compression base sur lAsymmetric numeral systems (ANS).

Daprs lUSPTO, 20 revendications de Google sont non brevetables. Dans sa note dinformation, linstance US responsable des brevets fait une redite des dveloppements dj abords sur cette plateforme en ce qui concerne les problmes que la requte du gant de la Tech pose. De faon brosse, Google veut breveter lutilisation de la mthode ANS pour la compression vido. La manuvre laisse penser que lentreprise veut obtenir un brevet sur le dos de Jarek Duda (un chercheur de luniversit Jagellonne), mais la firme se serait dfendue en arguant que sa demande porte sur une application spcifique dune thorie propose par lenseignant. Du point de vue de Google, il y a eu un travail supplmentaire. Toutefois, le contenu dun change entre le chercheur et le gant de la Tech illustre que Google suit une piste toute trace :  je voudrais proposer une discussion sur la possibilit dappliquer [l'ANS] dans la compression vido comme VP9 - il devrait tre plus de 10 fois plus rapide que le codage arithmtique tout en offrant un taux de compression similaire , crivait Jarek Duda dans une correspondance adresse  Google en 2014.

La sortie de lUSPTO vient donc rappeler ce qui semble tre une vidence : le travail de Google nest pas assez significatif pour tre considr comme une invention. Dans sa dcision prliminaire (au sujet de la mme demande de brevet) parue en fvrier, lOffice europen des brevets partage cet avis. 


*La dcision de lUSPTO est provisoire*

La mesure du Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce est provisoire. Elle fait partie dun processus qui comprend plusieurs autres phases destines  affiner la demande de manire  assurer son unicit. La firme de Mountain View peut donc encore introduire des amendements pour, au finish, se retrouver avec un brevet.

 Il est temps pour Google d'abandonner sa tentative de breveter l'utilisation de lANS pour la compression vido. Mme si lentreprise parvient  surmonter le rejet de l'examinateur, cela ne reflterait que les checs d'un systme qui distribue des brevets pour des variations infimes des mthodes existantes , crit lElectronic Frontier Foundation.

Le cas de lANS fait particulirement tache puisque le chercheur en a fait un algorithme du domaine public. Facebook sen est servi au sein de son algorithme de compression ZStandard. Apple la incorpor  son algorithme de compression LZFSE. Google a fait pareil pour sa bibliothque de compression Draco et son format dimage ddi au web (Pik). LEFF est davis que tout le monde devrait pouvoir continuer de profiter de lalgorithme en toute libert et crit :  lANS ne devrait pas tre la proprit des gants de la technologie dsireux de faire passer des demandes par des bureaux de brevets conciliants. LANS doit tre notre proprit  tous. 

Source : EFF 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Quelle est daprs vous la faon la plus propre de procder vis--vis du chercheur ?

 ::fleche::  Doit-on envisager de dlivrer des brevets sur des techniques bases sur des travaux du domaine public ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pour la premire fois, Google perd un de ses 36 000 brevets pour une  interfrence , ce qui pourrait lui coter son Project Loon
 ::fleche::  Apple condamn  verser plus d'un demi-milliard de dollars  la socit VirtnetX par la justice amricaine pour violation de brevets
 ::fleche::  BlackBerry intente une action en justice contre Facebook, le rseau social et ses filiales WhatsApp et Instagram auraient viol ses brevets

----------


## onilink_

Donc d'un ct ils font des formats ouverts comme webp et webm et maintenant ils veulent breveter un format vido bas sur un algorithme du domaine public?
C'est quoi l'ide? C'est pour mettre a profit un nouveau format vido qui ne serait lisible que sur leur navigateur? Ou juste pour se faire du bl?

Dans tous les cas je trouve la dmarche assez malsaine... j'espre que a ne sera pas brevet  la fin.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*LOffice amricain des brevets publie un rejet non dfinitif de la demande de brevet de Google,*
*concernant sa technique de compression de vido base sur l'ANS * 

Trs largement utilise, la compression de donnes est une opration de codage ncessaire pour rduire la taille de transmission ou de stockage des donnes. Cette opration informatique consiste  transformer une suite de bits donne en une suite de bits plus courte pouvant restituer les mmes informations, ou des informations voisines, en utilisant un algorithme de dcompression. Il existe donc deux grandes familles d'algorithmes de compression : les algorithmes de compression sans perte qui restituent aprs dcompression une suite de bits strictement identique  l'originale. Et les algorithmes de compression avec perte qui restituent une suite de bits qui est plus ou moins voisine de l'originale selon la qualit dsire. Les premiers sont donc utiliss pour les archives, les fichiers excutables ou les textes, alors que les derniers sont utiles pour les images, le son et la vido.

Pour la compression de donnes sans perte, on distingue principalement le codage entropique (codage de Huffman et codage arithmtique principalement) et le codage algorithmique. Le codage arithmtique permet une compression quivalente ou meilleure (selon le cas)  celle du codage de Huffman, mais il ne fut que peu utilis, car son implmentation tait trop complexe, et donc coteuse en termes de calcul. C'est l que l'ANS entre en jeu. 

L'Asymmetric numeral systems (ANS) est une famille de mthodes de codage entropique introduite par Jarek Duda, un chercheur de l'Universit Jagellonne, et qui est utilise dans la compression des donnes depuis 2014 en raison de l'amlioration des performances par rapport aux mthodes prcdemment utilises. L'ANS combine le taux de compression du codage arithmtique avec un cot de traitement similaire  celui du codage Huffman.

Avec ces avantages, l'ANS a t rapidement adopt par les entreprises de la technologie. Il a par exemple t utilis dans l'algorithme de compression ZStandard de Facebook. Apple l'a galement incorpor dans son algorithme de compression LZFSE. Google en a fait de mme, en utilisant cette technique non seulement dans sa bibliothque Draco de compression de graphiques 3D, mais encore pour son format d'image pour le Web appel Pik. Tout cela a t possible parce que Jarek Duda a dcid de mettre son travail dans le domaine public.


*Google cherche  breveter l'ANS*

En juin 2017, nous avons rapport que Google cherche  breveter une mthode de compression vido base sur l'ANS, ce qui a rendu furieux le chercheur de l'Universit Jagellonne.  Une belle faon de remercier un pauvre universitaire de la part dune firme de plusieurs milliards de dollars qui prne le "Don't be evil" , disait Jarek Duda. Il a critiqu Google pour avoir exploit son travail gratuitement et bnfici de son aide pour enfin vouloir breveter ce qu'il considre comme son travail.   un moment donn, ils mont donn lespoir dune collaboration avec mon universit, puis silence radio probablement en raison de cette dmarche de brevet , avait-il dclar. Selon Jarek, si jamais ce brevet est accord  Google, les gens auront peur dutiliser l'ANS pour la compression d'image et vido durant les 20 prochaines annes, ce qui pourrait paralyser la mthode comme cela a t le cas avec le codage arithmtique.

Ce que Google veut breveter, c'est l'utilisation de la mthode ANS pour la compression vido. La question est donc de savoir si le travail supplmentaire de Google est assez significatif pour qu'on puisse le considrer comme une invention. De l'avis de Google, oui. La firme de Mountain View rejette l'ide selon laquelle elle serait en train de tenter de breveter le travail de Jarek Duda. Un porte-parole de l'entreprise aurait en effet soutenu que l'universitaire a juste propos un concept thorique qui n'est pas directement brevetable, alors que ses avocats cherchent  breveter une application spcifique de cette thorie qui reflte le travail supplmentaire des ingnieurs de Google.

Bien videmment, Jarek Duda n'est pas de cet avis. Le chercheur estime pour sa part que cette  invention  de Google n'est qu'une simple application de l'ANS  un pipeline de dcodage vido conventionnel. Cette affirmation se baserait sur le fait que la compression d'images et de vidos fonctionne fondamentalement de la mme manire que la compression de texte. Si c'est le cas, alors les algorithmes ANS pourraient tre utiliss pour coder des donnes d'image  partir d'une vido aussi facilement qu'une chane de symboles alphanumriques.

Les schmas de compression vido les plus efficaces reprsentent les trames vido en tant que blocs de pixels et utilisent des transformations mathmatiques pour reprsenter ces blocs en utilisant des symboles qui peuvent tre compresss efficacement. La seule innovation significative de Google, selon Duda, serait l'utilisation de l'ANS pour coder ces symboles. 

Mais Duda va plus loin en expliquant qu'il avait mme suggr la technique exacte que Google essaie de breveter dans un change en 2014 avec des ingnieurs de l'entreprise. On peut voir d'ailleurs dans une discussion Google Groupes que Jarek Duda proposait d'changer avec Google sur ce sujet :  Je voudrais proposer une discussion sur la possibilit dappliquer [l'ANS] dans la compression vido comme VP9 - il devrait tre plus de 10 fois plus rapide que le codage arithmtique, offrant un taux de compression similaire , avait-il crit.


*LOffice amricain des brevets publie un rejet non dfinitif de la demande de brevet de Google*

La semaine dernire, l'office amricain des brevets a publi un rejet non dfinitif de toutes les revendications de la demande de Google. L'examinateur a rejet les revendications pour un certain nombre de motifs. Premirement, il a conclu que les trois revendications les plus larges taient inligibles dans Alice v CLS Bank, selon lequel les ides abstraites ne deviennent pas ligibles  un brevet simplement parce qu'elles sont mises en uvre sur un ordinateur gnrique. L'examinateur a rejet toutes les revendications pour des raisons de clart et pour des fonctions qui ne sont pas dcrites de manire suffisamment dtaille (les dposants sont souvent en mesure de surmonter ce type de rejet avec une modification).

Lexaminateur a galement rejet toutes les revendications de Google comme videntes  la lumire des travaux de Duda, associes  un article de Fabian Giesen et  un brevet de 20 ans sur la gestion des donnes dans un dcodeur vido. Duda avait prsent un mmoire en tant que tierce partie pour s'assurer que son travail tait soumis  l'examinateur. Il sagit en particulier dun rejet non dfinitif (et mme les refus dfinitifs  loffice des brevets ne sont pas vraiment dfinitifs). Cela signifie que Google peut toujours modifier ses revendications et / ou faire valoir que l'examinateur s'est tromp.

Pour l'EFF (Electronic Frontier Foundation), un dfenseur des droits numriques, il est temps pour Google d'abandonner ses tentatives !

 Il est temps que Google abandonne sa tentative de breveter l'utilisation de ANS pour la compression vido. Mme si cela pouvait vaincre le rejet de lexaminateur, cela ne ferait que reflter les faiblesses dun systme de brevets qui dlivre des brevets pour de trs petites variantes des mthodes existantes. Il se peut que Google recherche le brevet uniquement  des fins dfensives. Dans d'autres contextes, Google s'est efforc de rendre les codecs vido libres de droits. Mais cela ne permet pas  lune des plus grandes entreprises du monde dobtenir un brevet logiciel sur une modification mineure du travail de quelqu'un dautre. Il est peut-tre improbable que Google revendique un brevet ANS  court ou  moyen terme. Mais de nombreuses entreprises autrefois dominantes se sont tournes vers leurs portefeuilles de brevets alors que leur star s'tait estompe.

 ANS ne devrait pas appartenir  des gants de la technologie prts  faire passer des applications par un bureau des brevets conforme. ANS devrait appartenir  nous tous .

Source : EFF, rejet non dfinitif de la demande de brevet de Google

----------


## Steinvikel

Pourquoi Google cherche-t'il  breveter ANS alors qu'il lui suffit de l'incorporer dans le codec AV1 (AOMedia Video 1), si ANS est si suprieur en compression ?

----------


## cdubet

parce que si c est brevete, vous pouvez interdire aux concurrent de l utiliser ou au moins les menacer d un proces.
Vous pouvez aussi faire un echange : je t autorise a utiliser mes X brevets et en echange j ai le droit d utiliser les Y qui sont a toi...

dernier argumenet, avoir un grand nombre de brevet,ca fait bien pour les investisseurs (aka fait monter le cours de l action).meme ses societes comme l oreal (cosmetique !) ont une batterie de brevet

----------


## Axel Mattauch

> *LOffice amricain des brevets publie un rejet non dfinitif de la demande de brevet de Google,*
> *concernant sa technique de compression de vido base sur l'ANS * 
> 
>  Il se peut que Google recherche le brevet uniquement  des fins dfensives. Dans d'autres contextes, Google s'est efforc de rendre les codecs vido libres de droits. 
> Source : EFF, rejet non dfinitif de la demande de brevet de Google


Si l'intention de Google est d'viter que d'autres entreprises ne premptent le dpt d'un brevet apparent, rien ne les empche de faire une demande au nom de l'inventeur  Jarosław Duda, avec un affichage formel que l'utilisation de ce brevet et de ses drivs est et restera libre de droits?

----------

